# Portable charger /



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

To use with a microUSB. Looking for a decent one and wondered if anyone has got a good recommendation? 

Cheap (obviously) as poss. But ideally one that holds a couple of charges.


----------



## fractionMan (Sep 21, 2012)

Search eBay for cctv 12v liion .  I've got a couple of the black ones with usb out sockets on them.  Come in different sizes.  6800 one holds 4 or so phone charges.  Great value.  28 quid or something.

Smaller one about 15 quid iirc.


----------



## Ted Striker (Sep 21, 2012)

I got one of these for festivals etc...Seems to do the trick
http://www.amazon.co.uk/New-Trent-I...sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1348211747&sr=8-2-spell


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 21, 2012)

I've just been cycling/camping around Denmark with a Pebble charger http://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/271062782532?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar&adtype=pla
worked fine (using full size USB for Iphone) comes with various nozzles....


----------



## mauvais (Sep 21, 2012)

I've got one of those ^ but branded differently.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5468520/Trail/searchtext>MOBILE+CHARGER.htm

Used it at Bestival, worked very nicely.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

£36.98 New Trent IMP120D iCruiser 
Get a FREE New Trent 10W dual port car charger when purchase this external battery Enter code Z3JAFGH9 at checkout

£29.99 Aluratek Universal Portable Charger

£24.64 CCTV 12V Portable 9800mAh


£20.40 Veho Pebble Portable Battery Pack Charger 

Cheers guys. 

The New Trent IMP120D iCruiser for £36.98 looks the best bet but worth the extra £7-£17 spend? I am most bothered about the amount of charge, then build quality after then. The size/looks are fairly immaterial and it will only be used with a microUSB.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2012)

This 8400mAh one's pretty good for £24. The two USB ports can be handy.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Upgraded-Ve...PRQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348228445&sr=8-1


----------



## Badgers (Sep 21, 2012)

editor said:


> This 8400mAh one's pretty good for £24. The two USB ports can be handy.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Upgraded-Ve...PRQ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348228445&sr=8-1


 
£36.98 - New Trent IMP120D iCruiser 12000mAh = £0.00308 / mAh
£23.99 - Anker® Astro2 Dual USB Output 8400mAh = £0.00286 / mAh

Being as money is tight but I need one of these for work I think the Anker® Astro2 sneaks it. Great review on Amazon if you like a bit of tech reading and don't understand batteries that well:



> So how many times can you charge your phone? This battery is 70% efficient (nothing is ever 100%). According to their website (ianker.com) use this formula.
> 
> Capacity of the External Battery * 70% / Capacity of the Mobile Phone
> 
> ...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2012)

Badgers said:


> £23.99 - Anker® Astro2 Dual USB Output 8400mAh = £0.00286 / mAh
> 
> Being as money is tight but I need one of these for work I think the Anker® Astro2 sneaks it. Great review on Amazon if you like a bit of tech reading and don't understand batteries that well:


 
Ordered and will review on the off chance someone is interested


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 5, 2012)

looks interesting.  when reviewing please confirm weight without cables   ? 340g boxed product.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

I've got two of those Ankers thingies. Comes with a Toronto too!


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2012)

That was meant to say 'torch' but I think I prefer Toronto.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2012)

editor said:
			
		

> That was meant to say 'torch' but I think I prefer Toronto.



Canadian lighting eh?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 5, 2012)

ChrisD said:
			
		

> looks interesting.  when reviewing please confirm weight without cables   ? 340g boxed product.



Will put it on my digital scales just for you


----------



## Badgers (Oct 11, 2012)

Arrived today. 
Just charging up and not weighed yet. 
I like it though. Came with a snazzy mesh bag, the built in torch is good and it has a mirror on one side 
Well packaged and has 18 month warranty


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Arrived today.
> Just charging up and not weighed yet.
> I like it though. Came with a snazzy mesh bag, the built in torch is good and it has a mirror on one side
> Well packaged and has 18 month warranty


The lead on mine broke so I complained (it wouldn't charge).
They said that they didn't have any more in stock so they'd send me a £3 credit to get one. I told them I'll be fucked if I'm going to start trying to source cables that they should have supplied themselves. End result: a brand new second charger sent to me. 

Happy customer


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2012)

Forgot to weigh it last night  but will do later. 

In other 'charging news' this is a pretty good deal at £4.99 for a Triple USB AC Charger Travel Pack with Multi Socket Adaptor.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Forgot to weigh it last night  but will do later.
> 
> In other 'charging news' this is a pretty good deal at £4.99 for a Triple USB AC Charger Travel Pack with Multi Socket Adaptor.


how many chargers have you got?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> how many chargers have you got?


 
3


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2012)

Badgers said:


> 3


and have three proved sufficient?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 12, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> and have three proved sufficient?


 
I lied, I actually have 4 


Living room
Bedside 
Portable 
Office


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone used those jobs that use AAs with a couple of decent rechargeable?


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

Roll on the widespread adoption of wireless chargers is what I say.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 10, 2013)

editor said:


> Roll on the widespread adoption of wireless chargers is what I say.


 
Isn't it less efficient then a cable? Not that it matters on the mains, but if you're using a portable?

But yes roll on the widespread adoption, although I hope they leave an old fashioned cable port. I think Apple will be the first do away with one of these.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Isn't it less efficient then a cable? Not that it matters on the mains, but if you're using a portable?
> 
> But yes roll on the widespread adoption, although I hope they leave an old fashioned cable port. I think Apple will be the first do away with one of these.


Palm had an excellent wireless charger two years ago,. It's a brilliant feature.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 10, 2013)

Touchstone wasn't it? Seem to remember the chargers themselves were quite pricey, but may be wrong.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Touchstone wasn't it? Seem to remember the chargers themselves were quite pricey, but may be wrong.


I don't think they were that pricey. I've still got on here, in fact.

The Nexus 4 has wireless charging too, as does some of the Lumia range.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah it's coming. We'll be able to stick our phones down on the table in coffee shops soon to top them up. Assuming you drink coffee in those kind of places of course.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Yeah it's coming. Will be able to stick our phones down on the table in coffee shops soon to top them up. Assuming you drink coffee in those kind of places of course.


And pubs. And anywhere there's tables and people.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 10, 2013)

editor said:


> And pubs. And anywhere there's tables and people.


 
Most places I drink in still have don't wifi, so it could be a while yet for me, but yeah I get what your saying.


----------

